# The Fin of Life



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

The Fin of Life
A story about Thailand's beautiful betta fish
(c) Frogipoi of Bettafish.com
Intro 
~ Sun up, Fish Down
As the golden sun rose from the eastern horizon, the river and its smooth waters became alive with plants and fish. "Morning has come, and night is gone," Pebbles, a brown, blue, and red betta, sang in his rich, deep voice. It was the time of rain, so it was rare to see the sun rise or set. Pebbles stared at the sky. He hoped and prayed to the big heaven of bettas above that his rain bride will appear at his side everyday. "Today has to be the day," thought Pebbles, "the sky is clear, no cloud in sight!" Then, out of the blue, a net scooped him up, knocking Pebbles out.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Chapter 1
~ In The Tank
Pebbles thought "What is happening? No! No!" He was dumped in a glass cube. Pebbles screamed "WHY! Not me! I am not a betta!" Then he thought. Pebbles screamed again "Okay, I am a betta, but I am wild! I am free! I am Pebbles waiting for my bride!" The fat human with the net stared at Pebbles. All the fat dude saw was a betta repeatedly opening its mouth. "Guess that handsome fish likes his home," the fat dude mumbled. "What the heck? Are you dumb? Grr," hollered Pebbles. This fat dude was no help. Then Pebbles heard a voice "Whassup, new boy!"


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Chapter 2
~ The Weirdo
"Whassup?" Again? That voice.... Pebbles saw another fish. A short finned and plump betta was looking at him. "Whas-sup?" Pebbles asked, wondering what "whassup" means. "You a citizen of these fine waters flowing around us?" asked the betta. "I come from Thailand (Siam) rivers, and no, I do not belong here in these dirty, death holes for bettas," replied Pebbles, "and what is your name?" "I am Cowabunga, ai," said Cowabunga. "I am Pebbles -" Pebbles said before being interrupted by Cowabinga's laughing. "He he ha ha hu hu he ah," laughed Cowabunga, "Pebbles? What a childish name! HA HA" Pebbles was full of FURY. His name was more formal then "Cowabunga". Then, with all his might, Pebbles flew out of his ol' tank and landed in Cowabunga's. "You are going to die today and now," yelled Pebbles.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Chapter 3
~ The Fight
Pebbles bit Cowabunga's dorsal fin, rearing away from Cowabunga's teeth. Cowabunga screamed for help, but like any fish would do anything. Slam! Boom! Bang! Every hit was a bullseye. Fin pieces flew off Cowabunga as Pebbles got revenge. When Pebbles felt he did enough, he jumped back into his tank. Cowabunga's fins where torn, his back bruised, but nothing serious. Pebbles was unharmed, and healthier than a ox. "Want to laugh again, Cow," asked Pebbles in his deepest and strongest voice. "Wow, that was awesome, Pebbles" said a female betta. Pebbles turned. A white and pink female betta was in his tank. "I go by the name Angel, but you can call me Angelia...." she replied. Pebbles stared amazed.

Next chapter names because I need to sleep! 
4 = The Angel
5 = Cowabunga Strikes
6 = The Last Day?
7 = Angel is There
8 = We're together?
9 = True Love is Real
10= Children?
11= The Fat Dude
12= Saving Angel and Rose
13= My Death
14= The End
15= Rose and Angel Pray
Then the next story's title is:
The Red Rose
The intro is called:
Rose is Grown Up
Chapter one is called:
That Boy in the Window

***Spoiler Alerts Below - Do not read unless wanted!***

"Pebbles dies in the story?"
Yes, it is tragic....
"How?"
Saving Angel and Rose, his last daughter with him.
"The fat dude?"
He is fat according to Pebbles.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

More please! I love fish stories


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Plz!! Go on!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, I was on vacation  but I will write more if someone says "pretty please with cherries on top!"


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Pretty Please With Cherries On Top )))


----------



## BettaFishRule (Jan 4, 2011)

PRETTY PLEASE WIL CHERRIES ON TOP OR SUGER!!! 'dose puppie dog eyes'


----------



## myfishjayne (Sep 24, 2010)

*pretty please with cherries on top!







*


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty please with cherries not only on the top, but on the sides, bottom and every nook and crannie.


----------

